# One Year War



## Crimson King (May 30, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djfL4DS155I[/YOUTUBE]​It is the beginning of the year 0079 of the Universal Century. The Principality of Zeon, who seeks independence, has declared war on the Earth Federation. They started launching attacks against the Federation, hoping for a quick victory. The Federation responded by killing the population of a colony via toxic gas. 

To counter that move, the Principality of Zeon attacked engines to the colony and dropped it onto Earth, hoping to destroy the Earth Federation base. However, the colony was heavily damaged by Earth Forces and landed short of its goal, crashing into Sydney, Australia instead. The result was the destruction of 16% of Austrailia's landmass and the deaths of millions of people. A 500 kilometer crater stood where Sydney once was.

Undaunted, the Principality of Zeon launched their Earth Drop operations, which landed thousands of Mobile Suits onto Earth. The Federation, having no mobile suits of their own, quickly lost ground.

For five months, the two forces fought into a stalemate.

Now, nine months after the War has begun, the true battle begins as the Federation has finally produced their own weapons to counter the Principality of Zeon.


----------

